# Site Enhancing Oils (synthol) - a how to guide



## Big A

Site Enhancing Oils, or 'synthol' as commonly known, are possibly the most controversial subject in bodybuilding. That is because there is a huge amount of miseducation and ignorance on the subject.
I first published the article below on the internet in early 2000, and since then it has been reproduced on countless websites and I have become known as the world's most authorative person on the subject, even consulting in the latest book on the subject written by the 'inventor' of the original SEO, Chris Clark.

In 1996 Chris Clark invented the first SEO (Site Enhancing Oil) and named it 'Synthol'. A quick phone call from brystol-Meyers, who hold the trademark rights on the 'Synthol' name, forced Chris Clark to change the name of his product to PumpNPose. However, the name of synthol was stuck with the bodybuilders.

The most popular now are Synthol/PumpnPose, Syntherol, EsikClean, Nuclear Nutrition Site Oil, Cosmostan and Liquid Muscle.

Synthol/PumpnPose is the original product. As such, it charges a lot of money and it's the most expensive variant as it relies on it's name to sell it - the cheapest found is $149.95. There must be a lot of fakes out there since the inventor of it, Chris Clark, charges a wholesale price of over $100 per bottle (and that's for large quantity), so there's no way that some outfits can retail it for $100. The only official distributor for PnP is www.meso-morph.com

Syntherol is my favourite simply because is the only one that I know of that is made by a real pharmaceutical company, so guaranteed sterile, plus it hurts less and the results seem to be better - don't take my word for it, ask around! It's the same formula as Synthol/PumpnPose, with added silica, which is a safe way to make the gains more 'permanent'. It's very refined, so it flows freely through a 28gauge needle, unlike the others which need as much as 21gauge needles to go through properly!
It's also the number 1 best selling Site Oil in the world, so they must be doing something right! And Synthetek (the maker of Syntherol) is the only company to offer a double money back guarantee and they never had any complaints from any customer from anywhere in the world! By far my choice, plus, it's cheap - $129.95. www.synthetek.com

EsikClean - same formula as Synthol, but it has colagen added. That makes it a very bad choice to use in my opinion. When you use site oils, the biggest problem is the formation of scar tissue. You don't want any scar tissue build up when you use site oils. Scar tissue is colagen buildup due to the trauma caused to the muscle by sticking a needle in there. As such, I would not help the build up of scar tissue in the muscle by injecting colagen. So, that's a bad choice. $100 per bottle www.synthol-direct.com Plus these are the people that counterfited Chris Clark's PnP and Synthetek's Syntherol, so one wonders how 'genuine' they are. Their associated websites are www.synthol.com, www.finalabs.com, www.zoelabs.com, www.pumpnpose.com, www.primolabs.com I strongly recommend that people stay away from them!

Nuclear Nutrition Oil - is a very good product, which works quite well. It's exactly as Syntherol, plus the addition of a small amount of prohormones. I am not a big fan of prohormones due to the reason that they will give you more side effects than benefits. Also, because of the prohormones, you cannot import it into countries like Canada or Australia, where prohormones are illegal. Still a good product - $149.95 www.nuclearnutrition.com

Cosmostan is another one that I recomend that people don't use. It has two anabolic steroids added to it. Because the SEO oil is a very long chain fatty acid, it will wrap itself around the steroid oil, as such not allow the steroid oil to be dissipated timely and for the body to assimilate the steroid. Also, both steroids contained in it are esterified, as such, they would have absolutely zero effect on localised growth as all esterified steroids have to travel to the liver first. Also, because of the steroids contained in it, it is illegal in most places in the world and women cannot use it. On top of all this, it also contains collagen, which as previously mentioned is an extremely bad idea as collagen primary causes scar tissue, exactly what should be avoided during SEO use. I am not sure of the price (never been interested in this product). Available from www.apex-pharmaceuticals.com

Liquid Muscle - same as PumpnPose, but at $199.95 per bottle. However, I can't find too much about it and about who makes it, as it seems as a small outfit and as such I have trouble trusting it 100%, especially when I am supposed to inject their stuff into MY body. They do advertise all over the bodybuilding magazines in the back sections, but that doesn't mean much. www.liquidmuscle.com

There's a ton of other brands, but the above are the most well known. The other brands available, I personally would not trust since they come from very small outfits, so you don't know whether they are sterile, properly manufactured or most likely just mixed together in somebody's 'bathtub'.

Site oils can be used for two purposes - to increase the size of a muscle or to shape a muscle.

To increase size, lets use the biceps for example. You need to inject in EVERY head of the muscle, while rotating the shots daily within that head. This is the only way to ensure that the added size keeps to your natural look/shape of the muscle. The quickest way to get a muscle up to maximum size is to do the following regimen: 1ml for 10 days in each head of the muscle. 2ml for 10 days. 3ml for 10 days. If you do both, the biceps and triceps simultaneously, you can add up to 3" on your arms in those 30 days.
Now, this is VERY IMPORTANT!!!: you HAVE to massage the area that you just injected SEVERELLY! You have to make sure that there's no lump forming. The muscle should always be soft. You should NEVER have a lump. It is also a good idea, to inject just before going to the gym, so as soon as you get to the gym, you should do a couple light weight, high reps sets for that muscle, to get the blood moving. This again will minimise lump formation. You have to keep in mind, that as soon as lumps form because you did not massage, scar tissue will form as well. You want to avoid scar tissue at all costs. Also, to minimise scar tissue build up, use VERY small needles, like 25g or 26g, inch or 1inch long (depending on the injection site) and inject VERY slowly. If you find that you cannot keep with the lump build up, but you are due for another shot, wait until, by massaging, the lump goes away (it should not be more than a couple of days) and then resume from where you left off.

If you have all the size you wish and just want to shape the muscle, as adding a peak on the biceps, then inject the spot, in the peak of the muscle, with 1ml every day or every second day until you obtain the peak that you desire.

What I recommend to people that are just starting out using these oils is to use 1ml per head of muscle per day, or every second day, for a week or so and see how they react to it. That way they can judge how many ml they can use per muscle head and how often.

Where to inject - Great pictorial guide is here: www.howtodoinjections.com Read the SEO pictorial guide.

BICEPS - inner and outer head. You can feel the `split' in between the two heads of the biceps when you feel with your other hand. Inject on each side of that. If you want to increase the length/thickness of the bicep, inject more in the inner head (closer to your body). If you want to increase the peak, inject more in the outer head.

TRICEPS - You don't need to inject in the outer/horseshoe head, unless it is really lacking behind. You inject in the middle and rear heads of the triceps. Generally, at the back of your arm, the upper portion is the rear head and the lower portion is the middle head, as the two heads overlap each other somewhat.

DELTOIDS - just inject straight into whatever head is lacking in size.

CALVES - Natural calves, no matter how big the are, have a `flat' look to the muscle. So you want to keep that look, you don't want to have your calves looking round like someone stuck an air hose in there. So, you inject in multiple shots, on the outside edges of the muscle. That will make the calf go outwards, while keeping the flat, natural look.

QUADS - With muscles this large, you need to do multiple daily injections. Where in the biceps you use 1ml per head per day to begin with, on quads you need to start with 1ml per site, 7 sites per quad. That is to avoid the `lumpy' look and keep the quad uniform. Again, to keep the natural look of the thigh, you should inject in the `peak' of the outer quad, injecting along the crest. If the teardrop is lacking, then just inject straight into it, rotating sites daily. I personally don't recommend quad shots, especially teardrop, due to the very high amount of nerves in the area.

PECS - pecs are a very large, 'flat' type of muscle. As such, the injections have to cover the entire area of the muscle, to 'lift' it at the same time, otherwise a lumpy look will result. I recomend three rows of three shots per pec per day.

I strongly recommend that you get some anatomy charts and study the muscles and the nerves that are in the area that you want to inject.

How do Site Oils work? To begin with, they do not stay in the muscle for 3 to 5 years. They get dissipated within months. However, during this time, they have stretched the fascia of that muscle. The fascia is a great constrictive factor in muscle growth. The more stretched the fascia is the more the muscle will grow and the more it will have that `popping' look. Site oils stay in there long enough for the fascia to stretch. As they dissipate, the `space' left by them is replaced with new muscle tissue growth. That is the reason why when x-rays/MRIs where performed on some of the people that have 25"+ arms, there was no oil found in there. The oil dissipated and it was replaced by real muscle.
The principle is the same as the one behind site shots with steroids, but it works at a much a larger degree, because the Site Oils take that much longer to dissipate.
As well, this is the same principle behind fascial stretching. Howver, it is much more efficient with Site Oils. Best example is to imagine a baloon. You can pull on it and stretch it as much as you want, and you will stretch it a bit. But if you fill it with a liquid, you will be able to stretch it to a much larger degree than just pulling on it from the outside. This is the best way to compare the efficiency of fascial stretching versus using Site Oils.

Pain - obviously, any site shot hurts. The pain will minimise the more you inject, until it will not hurt any more. Site Oils hurt, but not as much as site injections with, lets say, Sustanon or Testosterone Propionate. However, as I said, they will hurt less and less the more you use them.

Dangers - Site Oils are safe, if certain precautions are taken, same as when injecting anything else. You always have to aspirate. Always! You DO NOT want the oil to go in a vein. Always massage the area after the shot so scar tissue build up doesn't occur. And most importantly - USE COMMON SENSE! If you have 16" arms, don't think that you will have 23" in 5 weeks! Because if you try that, you will end up with deformed looking muscles and you will be the laughing stock of the world. On a side note, people like Greg Valentino have implants, not SEO's in their muscles. It is physiologically impossible to look like these guys do with SEOs. Hopefully that puts that myth to rest.

Site Oils are there to help you break past a plateau. If your genetics indicate that you are 242 with 5% bf, but you only have 18" arms, then Site Oils will help you bring your arms in proportion.
All that I am saying is that Site Oils are there to aid the work that you do in the gym, not replace it!


----------



## thechopper

anybody had any experience with this stuff? Did it work?


----------



## Big A

thechopper said:
			
		

> anybody had any experience with this stuff? Did it work?



Syntherol has been around for MANY years. Go to www.professionalmuscle.com and do a search there. Tons of people use it, including IFBB pros and you can see their pics and their comments on the stuff.


----------



## J4CKT

Bump, awesome product.


----------



## Big Danny

The best SEO hands down. Don't bother with any of the fake bullshit out there.


----------



## K1

*Bump!!*



Big Danny said:


> The best SEO hands down. Don't bother with any of the fake bullshit out there.



The One and Only: Synthetek!!


----------



## PRIDE

*Synthetek!*



big danny said:


> the best seo hands down. Don't bother with any of the fake bullshit out there.



#1!


----------



## K1

*Synthetek Syntherol!*

#1 Site Enhancing Oil on the planet!


----------



## PRIDE

k1* said:


> #1 Site Enhancing Oil on the planet!



:yeahthat:


----------



## *FORGE*

Very good read!


----------



## PRIDE

k1* said:


> The One and Only: Synthetek!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## PRIDE

Bump!


----------



## K1

*Synthetek Syntherol*

The #1 SEO on the planet!


----------

